# Pregabalin



## vickster (26 Oct 2017)

Been taking this for about 4 months for nighttime pain and to help sleep, initially prescribed 50mg at night by rheumatologist, GP stepped up to 75mg after a month and rheum up to 100mg about a month ago to see if more effective. I’m sleeping better probably but I can’t seem to remember anything and it’s affecting work as I can’t remember doing things or not doing things!! 

GP says a common effect and I’m thinking of stepping back down to 75 as I think it was better with the lower dose, with a view to stopping it after I see the rheum again in December

And no I don’t just think I’m getting old 

Anyone else experienced the same? I’ve tried amitryptiline and that was worse, one dose and I could barely function the next day. Tried gabapentin too but didn’t make much difference, view is pregabalin is more effective


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2017)

Ami didn't affect me, bit I was only on it a few weeks. It messes up Mrs D bad.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Ami didn't affect me, bit I was only on it a few weeks. It messes up Mrs D bad.


I only took it once, low dose. I couldn’t do anything the next day! I could barely stay awake! Any black market value as I’ve got loads left as a result!!


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

I have un-used packs of Amitriptyline, Gabapentin, Nortriptyline Codeine Naproxen - none of them seemed to work and the side effects out weighed any benefit. Plus all the agro stopping them if you are on them any length of time. 

One consultant said to expect a 20% improvement in pain, I just couldn't see the point.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

Gabapentin has a good value in the black market apparently, another reason I was put off of it. Plus it seemed everywhere I looked the dose goes up and up and up as it tends to stop working.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Gabapentin has a good value in the black market apparently, another reason I was put off of it. Plus it seemed everywhere I looked the dose goes up and up and up as it tends to stop working.


That’s the same with lots of drugs

I too have Gabapentin and Naproxen having stepped up to Celebrex about 9 months ago. Less gut rotting especially alongside the steroids (I take omeprazole with it)

Did you have memory impairment with pregabalin if you’ve tried it?

Chronic pain sucks. I’m still trying to sort it hence the rheumatologist

I do try to avoid opioids because of the unfriendly effect on motility (especially as I’m taking iron that has a similar effect . )

Black market existence doesn’t bother me if it’s effective!


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

Prednisolone helped but not allowed on it for any great length of time plus I couldn't sleep although I enjoyed the euphoric buzz it gave me. I never got up to the prescribed initial dose I think I would have been climbing the walls. Plus was bummer coming off of it even with a taper. I seem to have a very low tolerance for drugs.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Prednisolone helped but not allowed on it for any great length of time plus I couldn't sleep although I enjoyed the euphoric buzz it gave me. I never got up to the prescribed initial dose I think I would have been climbing the walls. Plus was bummer coming off of it even with a taper. I seem to have a very low tolerance for drugs.


Gives me no buzz, I’m knackered (hoping addressing the anaemia and a holiday in warmer sunnier climes will help)! I’m tapering down from 10mg, down to 5 now. Should be on 0 when I next see him.

If pain back, I guess we will need to try the next option which is unappealing (immunosuppressant)


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Gives me no buzz, I’m knackered (hoping addressing the anaemia and a holiday in warmer sunnier climes will help)! I’m tapering down from 10mg, down to 5 now. Should be on 0 when I next see him.
> 
> If pain back, I guess we will need to try the next option which is unappealing (immunosuppressant)


I was supposed to be on 60mg on day one, I got up to 35mg. Bloody glad I didn't just do the 60mg on day one. 

Hope you are not under St Helier Immunology I thought they were awful having waited 3.5 months for my appointment.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> I was supposed to be on 60mg on day one, I got up to 35mg. Bloody glad I didn't just do the 60mg on day one.
> 
> Hope you are not under St Helier Immunology I thought they were awful having waited 3.5 months for my appointment.


Blimey! No I’m seeing an ex St Georges prof privately. However if it is what is suspected, I’ll need an NHS referral. I’ll get him to refer if he can or get his recommendation to pass to my very agreeable GP


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2017)

@vickster ,I take 400mg gabapentin twice daily and 20mg amitriptyline at night,as well as fentanyl patches ( I really would like to come off the patches ), mrs roadrash says I have the memory of a goldfish, and I must agree with her ,. the first hour or two of each day I feel like I have a foggy brain , if that makes sense.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2017)

Yep, mine seems to continue all day


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2017)

some days are worse than others , ive been on it for about 5 years


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> @vickster ,I take 400mg gabapentin twice daily and 20mg amitriptyline at night,as well as fentanyl patches ( I really would like to come off the patches ), mrs roadrash says I have the memory of a goldfish, and I must agree with her ,. the first hour or two of each day I feel like I have a foggy brain , if that makes sense.


Do you get full pain relief from that lot?


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2017)

@Andrew_P ....short answer ....no, but I would hate to be without it, the fentanyl patches are 50 microgrammes an hour and are changed every 72 hours, the highest dose is 100 microgrammes an hour after you reach that dose , there is nothing stronger aavailable, just google fentanyl , its frightening


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> @Andrew_P ....short answer ....no, but I would hate to be without it, the fentanyl patches are 50 microgrammes an hour and are changed every 72 hours, the highest dose is 100 microgrammes an hour after you reach that dose , there is nothing stronger aavailable, just google fentanyl , its frightening


I know someone I know is on the same regime plus more I think.max dose of Gaba She is elderly her Husband has to sign disclaimers when he picks up the prescriptions and I can never help but wonder that all of her other problems are due to the amount of drugs she is taking and that quality of life would be better with more pain but less side effects. Especially when prompted the person who first wanted me to try Amitriptyline when pressed said 20% expected 25-30% would be clinically significant. I just couldn't see me being anymore comfortable with 20% less pain and with all the side effects.

What she takes and you I would be comatose!! Although I was told that the Amitriptyline after two to three weeks most of the side effects go away.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2017)

_Unfortunately, we are unable to accept patient returned medicines._

http://intercare.org.uk/how-to-help/donate-medicines/


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> That's helpful of you. It must mean from GPs surgeries. I have sent unwanted medication to them at their request - people should get in touch with them and ask.


They'll take medication that's been returned unopened to a chemists. But how do you find out if where you return it are able to pass it on?


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> I spoke to them direct, and sent it to them. Do butt out.


It does appear the @classic33 is right though. 

I find some sort of strange comfort in having some of them around to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> It does appear the @classic33 is right though.
> 
> I find some sort of strange comfort in having some of them around to be honest.


I've been in the posistion of having been given a two month supply of tablets, only to have them stopped later the same week. Too many times over the years. Chemist I used to get them from has since closed, but the owner used to pass all returned medication on for reuse. Sounds something similar to what intercare do.

Don't know where he sent them, and he's gone now. Better that someone else was able to have them, than know they'd been wasted.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> *I spoke to them direct,* and sent it to them. Do butt out.


As have I, before posting what they quoted what their site says.


Edited to add this
Quick calculation on what one lot I was on.
Cost per tablet: £5
45 day supply: 225 tablets
Cost of medication, no longer required: £1125

Better that some-one elsewhere who can't get that medication, can get it through a scheme that sees less being dumped.

As for an earlier comment, street value, I was told name my price on more than one, having turned down £50 per tablet.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Oct 2017)

I'm on 900mg daily of pregabalin (in three doses of 300mg) along with 25mg Ami, 3*675mg osteoparacetamol (basically time release paracetamol), 20mg jurnista (time release hydromorphone; this replaced 2*60mg ms contin which is time release morphine) and 3 or 4 top up doses of 10mg liquid morphine daily. 

None of that controls the pain completely but I would hate to be without the pregabalin because it's the only thing that stops my right leg from going into spasms. The rest help with the back pain. Thankfully the fractured of T10 in a fall whilst in hospital recently hasn't left me in any more pain. In fact I'm not sure I even notice it except for when it clicks at me!

I've been offered a trial of a spinal simulator called hf10 to help with my chronic pain. It will be interesting to see if it works. One of major side effects of that though would be the severe restrictions relating to MRI scans because of it being a metal implant, however I'm assured that I can still have my pituitary gland scanned as needed every 2 years. But if the next one (next month) comes back during that the adenoma has grown I doubt I would go ahead with the implant at all.

As for side effects. I wouldn't want to be without the pregabalin. I've been on it for nearly 3 years now but I was started on pentagabin by my UK GP however my private back consultant was more than scathing about it saying I would be significantly better off on pregabalin and had only been put on it because it was an old medication that was cheap. Pregabalin made a huge difference though I was very foggy at first (mind you I was bed bound as well so it didn't really matter. My initial dose was 3*200mg daily. Now I don't notice the side effects. But going onto Ami was problematic and I actually take it at bed time so that it knocks me out whilst I'm in bed.

I found codeine worse than morphine when it comes to side effects...


----------



## 2Loose (3 Nov 2017)

I've been taking pregabalin for 18months, but am now down to only 2x25mg a day, from 2x150mg originally. 
However weak nerve spasms have made themselves known again since the last reduction. However, glad I'm not the only one with a crappy memory


----------



## midlife (3 Nov 2017)

If you are looking for help with sleep along with pain modulation then low dose Dosulepin might help?


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2017)

while ive been in hospital the last 5 days they upped my gabapentin to 2x 600mg three times a day


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> while ive been in hospital the last 5 days they upped my gabapentin to 2x 600mg three times a day


Sorry to hear about your neck RR! The max dose my friends wife is on is 1200 x 3 per day!


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2017)

yep same as me now , I wonder what the actual max dose in 24 hrs is


----------



## Buck (3 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> I only took it once, low dose. I couldn’t do anything the next day! I could barely stay awake! *Any black market value as I’ve got loads left as a result!!*



Around a £1 per pill!

The market for prescription drugs is bigger than class A drugs in many areas!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> yep same as me now , I wonder what the actual max dose in 24 hrs is


The usual dose of gabapentin to:

treat epilepsy in adults and older children (aged 12 years and over) is between 900mg and *3,600mg* a day split into 3 doses
treat nerve pain in adults is between 900mg and *3,600mg* a day split into 3 doses
prevent migraine in adults varies but can be up to 2,400mg a day split into 3 doses


----------

